# Indonesia to US



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Greetings all, first time user of any forum and I am hoping to find some answers here. 
My girlfriend is Indonesian working in Taiwan and I am an American living in Florida. Our goal is to marry here in the US at some point in early to mid 2014 (Thank God for Skype!). 
A few questions...I understand Asian culture and how it is more fitting for the male to "go to the female" and get her family's blessing. That is just not going to be able to happen due to many things on my end. So would it be wrong to ask her to come here first? 
Secondly, I have researched her getting a tourist visa from Indonesia and I'm at a loss as is she.
Is the process really that difficult? 
Hoping (praying) someone here has experienced or assessed a similar situation or can point us in the right direction.
Thanks in advance!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you both met in person?


----------



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, but only briefly.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If it's been within 2 years since you have met in person you can do K1. You marry in the USA. If it's been more then 2 years you would need to meet again. 

Or you can do CR1 where you marry overseas. 

Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)

Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Does your GF have a job? House or apartment she is renting? Does she have a bank account where she can provide bank statements? These will be important for the B2 Tourist VIsa. Proof that she will return ie- Job, house, car payment. 

Visitor Visas

Check out the links.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Also if you are aiming for mid 2014 then I would start looking at the timelines and the processing times. That is cutting it close.


----------



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, she has a full time As a housekeeper /caretaker for a family in Taipei and has worked for them for over 5 years now. She also has a bank account in Taipei as well as Indonesia. She insists that Indonesia wants "proof" i.e. Pics of us or they will not issue a visa. I have no clue as to the validity of this and have tried to research the answer to no avail . Thank you so very much for your help on this!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Pics for B2 tourist visa? Or is she talking about another visa? You don't provide any pictures for tourist visa. Not sure what she means by proof. You fill out the forms and submit the documents. I think providing those things would hurt your application more. But, someone else would know for sure.


----------



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, I will pass it along . Big help!! Thank you again


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Culturally it's a big no-no and shame on you that you're making her come to you first. But if it is what it is, you can't do much. If you want to make a good impression on her family though, you should go to her and them regardless of the situation. Getting their blessing always makes the long term easier and problems more on their end and their fault rather than making you the scapegoat for everything since you make the 'first mistake' so to say.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

If you still want to make a good impression but can't go, I'd say Skype with her family, father first. That would be better than just a phone call or whatever other lame type of communication one could do.


----------



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Your response teeters on abrasive but I respect it, given that you do not fully understand my situation. I have offered up to Skype but the Internet in Java is sketchy at best, and I'm also hand writing a letter to each parent.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Mason2013 said:


> Your response teeters on abrasive but I respect it, given that you do not fully understand my situation. I have offered up to Skype but the Internet in Java is sketchy at best, and I'm also hand writing a letter to each parent.


Didn't mean to come off as abrasive, just bluntly honest. I know people in similar situations, as well as myself, and if I had someone tell me beforehand I probably would have been better off, and the same goes for the other people I know. Hand writing a letter is a good idea, but not sure if they would understand it completely depending on your hand writing and vocabulary. Good luck though, and don't worry, if you go through with it and they are mad at you, it will take several months to years before they eventually get over it. If they care about their daughter and as long as you take care of her and she's allowed to go, see them, and talk to them as much as they or she wants, they will see that it's okay for her. If you want to speed up the process of forgive and forget, I suggest having children  it seriously does wonders in the minds of people with that kind of mentality.


----------

